

Show HN: New PhotoSwipe - diiiimaaaa
http://photoswipe.com

======
fletchowns
I've looked at a bunch of these photo viewer libraries and this is the first
one I've come across that seems to handle the pinch zoom on mobile really
well. Very cool!

------
jesseheap
I've done a fair amount of past research around good image viewers for mobile
(especially open source) and on the surface this update to Photoswipe appears
to move the solution ahead of many competitors.

The original version of Photoswipe was a great image viewer, but unfortunately
was not well maintained. This new version that the developer has taken over
really leapfrogs over other viewers.

The key is will it be maintained and be able to keep up with a fast changing
mobile landscape? Or should I continue using the current paid solution I'm
using today (Foobox). While Foobox is not up to par to this solution, it will
be interesting to see where Photoswipe is 6 to 12 months down the road. For
me, having a well maintained solution is worth the $30

~~~
jordanlev
I don't know the developer personally, but I have been using his MagnificPopup
module for over a year now and can say that it is incredibly well-supported
and maintained. I definitely trust Dmitry to be a good steward of the plugin
(I mean, just look at the documentation!)

------
sjs382
Nice gallery. Weird license:

>> The script is free to use for personal and commercial projects. It falls
under the MIT license with one exception: Do not create a public WordPress
plugin based on it, as I will develop it.

~~~
detaro
Yeah, so we'd have to carry that exception over in every other piece of
software we create that uses it. I hope it gets at least dropped when the
WordPress plugin is out...

The >300 open issues and what seems like tons of ignored pull-requests also
don't fill me with confidence. To bad, the demo on mobile looked really great.

~~~
diiiimaaaa
> Yeah, so we'd have to carry that exception over in every other piece of
> software we create that uses it

The license is MIT, you don't need to add anything else.

> The >300 open issues and what seems like tons of ignored pull-requests

Old version of PhotoSwipe was not developed me and I did not manage
repository. Previous owners just passed development to me a few months ago
[https://twitter.com/PhotoSwipe/status/444134042787930113](https://twitter.com/PhotoSwipe/status/444134042787930113)
and I started working on a new version.

I can assure you that all new issues and pull-requests will be managed
appropriately.

~~~
detaro
Then you should make it more clear that you're just asking people not to make
a Wordpress plugin from it and it's not part of the license. Right now that is
not clear at all.

Mh, I saw the notice that it changed hands but somehow it didn't click that
the issues were older... sorry about that then, and great to hear that it now
has an active maintainer! Good luck with it!

------
firetix
Really nice library and really modular, Awesome job

